# start firewall script by placing here (edited the subject)?

## shanenin

I used guarddog to write my firewall script. It makes a shellscript stored at /etc/rc.firewall  .  I wanted the script run at boot. I put this in my /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

sh /etc/rc.firewall
```

It seems to be working well, is their a better way to do this?

----------

## madmango

I don't think so... Maybe make yourself a /etc/init.d script? Using start-stop-daemon? I don't know if that will work.

----------

## bmichaelsen

Why dont you use the iptables /etc/init.d-script ? It saves the iptables-ruleset on shutdown and restores them upon boot.

----------

## shanenin

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> Why dont you use the iptables /etc/init.d-script ? It saves the iptables-ruleset on shutdown and restores them upon boot.

 

I don't understand how it works, I will need to do some research.

thanks for your guys input.

----------

